# Crooked House TODAY



## UE-OMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

April (ish) at 5.25am - very foggy

Anyone who knows why I am angry as hell about this please feel free to PM me with an explanation...

It was good to see the old place again


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice pics! You might want to remove the date, keep the time, Blimey you got it up quick tho!
Good to see it's not been stripped as per rumours!


----------



## Krypton (Apr 19, 2012)

love this place


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Nice pics! You might want to remove the date, keep the time, Blimey you got it up quick tho!
> Good to see it's not been stripped as per rumours!



Yeh I probably should, and might remove it later, but for now I need it there to dispel the rumours!

Yep, very quick. I got home in record time too!


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmm I was told this was stripped indeed I was roasted about it because I told another explorer how to find it and it had been stripped as a result. Happy its intact sad that I have been roasted over something that hasn't actually happened


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

? ? ? ?............dissalousioned to say the least..i shall leave it at that.....


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 19, 2012)

why are you mad on it, cos its awesome.....maybe you should live there, its got a bed and plenty of olives.


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 19, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> why are you mad on it, cos its awesome.....maybe you should live there, its got a bed and plenty of olives.



There is a whole sub-story Strider that has spun out from this one with a few of us being harassed/roasted for the place becoming more widely known and supposedly completely stripped of all its "trinkets" hence OMJ's mad statement 
P.S they are Gooseberries mate I thought they were olives until I took a closer look when I went there


----------



## Stussy (Apr 19, 2012)

The place is amazing, thats some serious dedication to get up, take the phots and get them up, normally takes me days if not weeks haha! Good Work!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> why are you mad on it, cos its awesome.....maybe you should live there, its got a bed and plenty of olives.



I've changed it to say 'angry as hell'


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 19, 2012)

omj624p said:


> I've changed it to say 'angry as hell'



ok...your angry as hell because you dont live there and you cant eat the olives


----------



## highcannons (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the post. Theres some saying or other about not letting vexatious people sod you about......anyrate nice one mate.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 19, 2012)

I still don't get why this has come about. You can get the location of it from google if you search for it. Glad it hasn't been stripped but very confused as to why the rumours/roastings have been going on.


----------



## John_D (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like it's days are numbered as there is a planning application to replace it with this:-






Shame it wasn't sold and renovated shortly after it's initial abandonment, the original structure has to be at least 300 years old  While the replacement will definitely, visually, fit in with the surrounding properties, I doubt it will still be there in another 300 years.


----------



## Ratters (Apr 19, 2012)

Glad it's still there to be enjoyed at the moment - We were going to do it last weekend but it's a long way for us to go over


----------



## Maddie220790 (Apr 19, 2012)

Amazing photos! Everything is so perfect!


----------



## donebythehands (Apr 19, 2012)

who did the first report? that shows everything in there?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 19, 2012)

On this forum, it wad Nelly & Skeleton Key. Only about a month ago.


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 19, 2012)

Thankfully it's all still there!
Who started the rumours? I can understand why you'd be angry. 

Such a cute little place!


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 19, 2012)

Bloody hell, I didn't no about any rumours.. Hope it wasn't me that started them as yesterday I said "am I going crazy or did there use to be a cabinet under the mirror?" Nice report!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

There did used to be a cabinet there but that vanished really early on. Recently we had heard the place was stripped bare.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah fair play. Gonna head back to this place soon I think after seeing them plans


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Very interesting about the plans.

It will be such a shame to loose the crooked house, but it will be even more tragic for everything inside to be demolished with the house and end up in a skip


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 19, 2012)

It’s good to see that it’s not been been stripped & only a few items are gone 
as would be so sad to feel that we had played a part in its demise to thieves regardless of developers and too right wouldn’t be happy one bit and would want to know why and more so who.
Hence discretion on certain location info it’s always good to leave lil clue s in posts for others like ur self who can be bothered to invest the time in searching it down as people do and you made me aware it was there and was explained at the time why it was there.
It wasnt that obvious yet way to many were onto it most unusual and wanted to know why ?then the reports of theft broke the camel’s back for many and as said so glad it’s not the case .
Now if you wanna climb on a soap box and beat ur chest pm me as not what Dp about so will sling it up on face book in full over the nexy couple of days so feel free to add ur thoughts as this saga has upset alot of people more so some who did bugger all wrong and very sad .
Splore politics belong in the bin 

SK / Neil


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I think a lot of people will feel better knowing that it is still there and is intact (until the developers move in). I agree a lot of people felt bad after hearing the rumours, as did I, which is why I went there. I had to know.

I felt sick walking in there this morning knowing that it might be empty, but then felt instant anger when it wasnt and realised that all the rumours and accusations were wrong.

It's out in the open now, the house is fine. Thats all we need to know. Rumour disproved.

I would still like to know who started it, but that'll come out in due course... But in future we all need to take things we hear with a pinch of salt and not immediately start throwing accusations without knowing the facts. People get hurt that way.

Steve


----------



## rambling rose (Apr 19, 2012)

You may be feeling MAD after you turned up to a building site with a planning application on a board. I haven't visited Crooked House & have no interest in the place. However, I have found other postings to be HISTORIC. One posted as current had a house that was 2 or 3 years old on it. Perphaps, a note to just look & not visit when photos are HISTORIC would be helpful!


----------



## nelly (Apr 19, 2012)

Firstly posting the date and time in the report breaks Rule #5 of the forum rules and is likely to get a report "Pitted"

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/announcement.php?f=94&a=1

OK, I will leave you all to compare two photos after I've had my say.

Last year a post was put up by Mookster called "The Hoarders House", and despite poor Mooks trying his best the location became widely known and sadly within a matter of weeks a lot of the cars that were in the garden had literally been dragged off of the land. Now that's not to say that Splorers took the cars but the location became common knowledge and the stuff went very quickly.

Because of this the mods on DP decided that locations that showed vehicles would be banned from the site, a sad day!!! 

This is set to become a re-run of The Hoarders House, as more people know the location then it becomes like a pyramid, with each person telling a couple more people. Next thing we know there will be coach tours to the place.

So what are we to expect now? Locations with any interesting or possibly valuable "Souvenirs" inside to be banned too?

Then where will it end? Will it be a case of "You can post a report if the stuff inside the building is too heavy to life and remove"? or the stuff has no value? And who will decide what gets allowed through and what doesn't?

I think we all just need to get a grip!!

OK. To settle the "Has anything gone missing from the Crooked House" question, then the answer is unfortunately YES!!! Quite a bit. 

Play "Spot the difference" with these two photos The first one is the OP's photo of the wall with the fire place, well you can see the fire place fine!!

The second is my photo from Feb of this year, The fire place is behind the black and white painting that is behind the chair, you can verify that its the same section of wall by the piece of wall papered panel that is hanging away from the wall in the right of both photos.

The photos are taken two months apart. Now don't anybody please say that "So and So says this and Nelly says that", but to say that nothing has gone from the place is bollocks.




omj624p said:


>


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats not a fair comparison. Stuff keeps being moved all over the house. The bike has been in 3 different locations already, the chairs keep moving too. There is a carpet beater thats been in various locations too. Just because it wasnt in the shot today doesnt mean it wasnt there.

I agree the date time isnt allowed, I'll sort that in a while...

Steve

This post probably should get locked before it does get out of hand - I dont want that. Can someone lock it?


----------



## nelly (Apr 19, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Thats not a fair comparison. Stuff keeps being moved all over the house. The bike has been in 3 different locations already, the chairs keep moving too. There is a carpet beater thats been in various locations too. Just because it wasnt in the shot today doesnt mean it wasnt there.
> 
> I agree the date time isnt allowed, I'll sort that in a while...
> 
> ...



Fine, I'm aware that the hoardes of explores move a couple of things about, but two tables?

My kids have a word for it "Whatever!!"


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 19, 2012)

Steve, Nelly why not take this offline guys it would be easier and less chance of misunderstandings


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Before this gets pitted and krela gets unhappy with it i want to say something...Alot of people have been hurt in many ways through out this whole saga my self included...alot of miss truths and accusations have been made , people have had to play "piggy in the middle" and been dragged through the whole thing unwantedly..and people have been upset..the politics of exploring stink i cant agree more there..it is desperatly sad that beautiful little places like this get robbed from it happens so much...on this one i think we can all learn from any mistakes made, . . i may be nieve with this... but lets just carry on sploring and doing what we love and are passionate about and beleive many of us do really well.


----------



## nelly (Apr 19, 2012)

Theres nothing to take offline fella, I just wanted to illustrate a point that stuff has gone from the place regardless of who took it and now I've made that point then I'm done.

Everybody seemed OK for comment after comment at the beginning of the post saying that things hadn't gone, but as soon as I say they have then it needs to be done in private

Anyway, I'm done, my name won't appear on this report again.

Btw, nice photos, OMJ, should have said that first


----------



## nelly (Apr 19, 2012)

Becs, why hasn't you comment got a "THANKS" box on the bottom of it? How can I thank you if you don't have a little box???


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I cant dispute if any small items have been taken or not, I dont have a full inventory and wasnt at the initial explore, and thats not what I posted for.

NK just summed it up well, it was to dispel any rumours that the house had been stripped, and thats what's been done. I guess there will always be people who steal stuff and thats just a fact of life and we'll have to live with that.

I didnt join DP to cause trouble, I dont want to loose friends over this, and I want to continue to meet and get to know other explorers. I'm sorry if this has burned bridges here, but I did want this rumour ended and the hurting stopped. Thats all.

Steve


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 19, 2012)

I know you dont Steve youve more than shown that and you didnt have to but you cared enough and took the time and at silly Oclock in the morning
This place came to note cos someone lives on its doorstep on sunday there was a group inside and another two outside waiting as so small wasnt ment to be that way and yep a shame bits have gone for sure but not as thought stripped and agree with P7 here is not the place as still the issue with the blue van and alleged arrests = ( Me thinks the answer is simply dont post public anymore when deamed sensative and then this would never have happened. Glad peeps wanted to throw this out here and make a point ? Done us the world of good but understand why now on with the splores peeps we live and learn always and sometimes get things wrong along the way .Sorry to any i upset when asking about this issue when trying to resolve just felt so passionate about it and not my intension and its a small world we live in so lets keep it all where it need so rightly to be 

Kitten spot on and nelly thought ur name woudnt appear again lol

Me thinks ive waffled enough SK


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

nelly said:


> Becs, why hasn't you comment got a "THANKS" box on the bottom of it? How can I thank you if you don't have a little box???



i just want it to stop now...may sound a bit girly but please...enough is enough...

has someone stole my bloody thank box!


----------



## donebythehands (Apr 19, 2012)

I visited here on sunday . After EASILY finding the location from a previous report . Took 45 seconds on google . You want to keep something top secret . Dont post it


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 19, 2012)

Mikey spot on fella as it was what was thrown in google and for peeps for to be reasonably respectfull of the hint provided not for muppets to play god for the day or the walls come tumbling down on that aspect of things and sad yet again 
About what we share not abuse 
Issue closed on my part 
SK


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the term 'explorers' is being used very loosely here, thieves are thieves - plain and simple. Having done a fair few explores with Steve now I totally understand why he was mad and why he went up there to check. He is a thoughrly decent bloke who I would be happy to take along on any of my explores knowing he's not going to let slip on locations, access or take home any souvenirs. 

I also understand why others are pissed at the goings on surrounding this place. Nelly hit the nail on the head when he said about the pyramid. It's not so much who you tell, it's who they tell and so on. Hopefully (at least on this side of things) this can be put to rest and we can all get back to doing what we love.


----------



## mookster (Apr 19, 2012)

Just wanted to have my say really.

After what happened with the 'Hoarders House' I found there is one thing I learned in this hobby. No matter how hidden you keep things on the forums, people, locals or not will know about sites like this. From the exterior shots I've seen of this house you can literally walk into it through a hole in the wall, it's obviously derelict to anyone passing by and it only takes one person driving past to say to someone 'there's this house in 'xx' which is empty want to go have a look?' and that gets passed to the 'wrong hands' and before you know it somewhere is stripped/trashed/whatever.

It's pointless getting too hung up on places like this, they always end emptied of their contents and yes it's sad to see someones life get stolen but it's just part of the transient nature of these places. I was thoroughly dragged through the mill over the Hoarders House, I was accused of stealing most of the stuff in there which was patently untrue and luckily the accuser realised the mistakes - no matter how 'unknown' you think these houses are, they ARE known to people outside these circles.

Just accept it, and move on. This place although fascinating to look at right now will be gone soon enough if the planning application goes through, and will be forgotten about soon after.


----------



## rambling rose (Apr 20, 2012)

Mookster is right, these places are open to anyone passing by. I've been to places not posted on here, stripped by copper thieves and used by local kids to meet and have parties. Teenagers love making these places into venues for get togethers and are on the look out for anything they can pocket for cash. One thing you've all forgotten these places are abandoned, unloved and not owned by anyone on the forum. Keep the party clean, no more accusations.


----------



## MD (Apr 20, 2012)

its the nature of the hobby 
like others have said you need to keep things offline if you want it secret 
if you put things into members only you run the risk of members sharing it and things going missing too 
and it getting passed into public when members have finished with it 
ive been posting online since 2007 
and in that time its changed so much 
my biggest regret is posting corah online and seeing it decline so rapidly  
i know other local people would have found it too 
but at least i wouldnt have felt so bad


----------



## tumbles (Apr 20, 2012)

I've always worked up on the rule of if I don't want to see a place ruined I don't post it. Sure in time it's likely to pop up elsewhere by some one else (Tone Mill for example stayed off-line for a good 4 years).

At the end of the day none of us own these builds and in time they will disappear, get stripped, demolished. I doubt it's always to do with the locations being posted online. 

Too much discussion, too little exploring


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 20, 2012)

Peeps, calm down, what has happened at this place is the same process that happens at every single site that we visit. I thought this is the process that the DP was about, documenting the Downfall and Decay of a place.

Judging from the pics, the building will fall down within a year or so if the development happens or not. I would never remove something from a site, other than the asbestos on my clothes, but I am sort of glad that objects in the place may have gone on to be used again, and are not in the bottom of a builders skip.

I feel for the people who have documented the site, and may feel responsible for theft or damage. But it would have happened if they had posted or not. Everyone has eyes a can see a empty property. People on DP see an explore possibility, some see party venue and others see £ signs.

That my 2 penny's worth anyhow! Keep smiling : )


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 20, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> Before this gets pitted and krela gets unhappy with it i want to say something...Alot of people have been hurt in many ways through out this whole saga my self included...alot of miss truths and accusations have been made , people have had to play "piggy in the middle" and been dragged through the whole thing unwantedly..and people have been upset..the politics of exploring stink i cant agree more there..it is desperatly sad that beautiful little places like this get robbed from it happens so much...on this one i think we can all learn from any mistakes made, . . i may be nieve with this... but lets just carry on sploring and doing what we love and are passionate about and beleive many of us do really well.



i feel sorry for you bexs  x


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 20, 2012)

the "teenagers think in the heads oh yer lets go at trash and set fire to these sort of things i mean come on peeps let it stay clean and not trashed its a disgrace what happeneds i mean lets go back to the 70's and 90's i know they some worst and bad things back then , look at britain now it is a s****t hole now i mean take a look at the riots that just got out of hand i know the police shot a black man but the cops do there best and david cameron just come back from holiday but it should not of happend look at at poor boy who got beaten up in riots the riots was so scary i remember thinking i hope it don't happen in st ives cambridgeshire i feel so sorry to anyon this forum if they lived in london at the time or anywhere else and think they set fire to everything in london and elsewhere . so leave this crooked house alone let it stay clean and not set fire to it. like john lennon said give peace a chance. nuff said .


----------



## sYnc_below (Apr 20, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Me thinks the answer is simply dont post public anymore when deamed sensative and then this would never have happened.



I've been waiting for someone to say that, well done mate 

If you don't want a site 'burned' then don't post it up, ever. The minute anything goes up its the kiss of death, sometimes it takes a few months, sometimes only a matter of weeks but generally speaking if it goes up on any forum and isn't heavily disguised/vague then it WILL suffer as a result.

Sadly this is the state of things these days...


----------



## Munchh (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally, I didn’t expect this thread to get beyond a few posts before getting pitted once the reason behind its creation became apparent. However that hasn’t happened and I have an opinion on this.

This subject is going to come up time and again. It’s been talked out at length so many times now across the forums with no real resolution and it’s becoming annoying. I don’t know exactly what’s gone on here but reading between the lines it sounds suspiciously like members arguing amongst themselves about ‘he said, she said’ crap.

It wasn’t necessary to put this thread up at all to be frank. I’m not impressed when someone puts up a thread with a hidden agenda behind it. If you can’t put up a thread purely for the joy of the explore, please don’t bother in future and keep your squabbles private.

The Crooked House has been well documented and it will get raped. Unfortunate but true consequence of not keeping stuff private.

Please don’t get the wrong idea here either. I’m just as cheesed off as everyone else about site thefts and the pond life that do it.


----------



## donebythehands (Apr 20, 2012)

I think we need to remember this is not our property and we have no duty of care to protect it . We can say urbexer's took things from there or other people passing thru chanced it and took some things.

If its not yours , dont take it .
Take nothing but photographs, leave nothing but footprints.


----------



## krela (Apr 20, 2012)

I think all the points that were to be made have been made. We don't need all 8000 members giving their opinion on this.

Personal responsibility at the end of the day.


----------

